# Small Tt's



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

So my SIL is looking for a small, fairly inexpensive TT she is comfortable towing,and can safely tow with a small SUV or 1/2T PU, and in her search she found these. SIL's find I thought with as much talk as there has been on here of smaller campers this might be of interest to some, even if it is an SOB!! I'd love comments re quality if anyone has seen one of these in person.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ember said:


> So my SIL is looking for a small, fairly inexpensive TT she is comfortable towing,and can safely tow with a small SUV or 1/2T PU, and in her search she found these. SIL's find I thought with as much talk as there has been on here of smaller campers this might be of interest to some, even if it is an SOB!! I'd love comments re quality if anyone has seen one of these in person.


Been there, looked at those. R-pods are neat little experiments. They are very light and are eye catching if you ask me. However, I found a couple downsides.

1. They are VERY small. They are < 7' wide so the beds are short, etc. Also the floorplans we have been in were tight once you got more than 2 people in there (I mean you'd better be really friendly with everyone because you're invading their personal space just to move tight...).
2. They have a wet bath (The upsides are you wash the toilet every time you take a shower







)
3. Single axle is not as good for stability
4. No awning (one is available but must be slid into a track everytime you want to set it up).
5. People towing report ~ 10mpg (for all of the aerodynamic appearance, they aren't much better than an OB)

BTW, Heartland RV also makes a competitor called the MPG. They are VERY similar with both having claimed advantages.

IMO, both are a little overpriced for what you get. I'll post pictures of our new Rockwood Minilite on Sunday after we get it. In the end that was cheaper than the R-POD and had a lot more space/features.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My parents bought one of them (174) last August. It's great for them, only 2 people, Nathan hit some good points with the awning. The R Dome as it's called is neat but a pain to setup. We were out with them last weekend, I'll tell you the graphics and size get a lot of looks from others.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Have your SIL look at Casita.com they are a great small tt, the 17' is the most popular, they have a cult type following. but i have found that you cant get a tt too big, you can easily get one too small.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

ember said:


> So my SIL is looking for a small, fairly inexpensive TT she is comfortable towing,and can safely tow with a small SUV or 1/2T PU, and in her search she found these. SIL's find I thought with as much talk as there has been on here of smaller campers this might be of interest to some, even if it is an SOB!! I'd love comments re quality if anyone has seen one of these in person.


I will admit that my brain inserted an "i" in the post title...









We looked at a similar camper called [email protected] (tada-rv.com). It looked well built, but I'm 5'10" tall with a regular haircut and I could feel my hair brush against the ceiling when I walked around. I felt a little claustrophobic all of a sudden. But still, if you are the type to spend 10% of your time in your camper (i.e. you use it just for sleeping and a shower) then one of these would be excellent. We have a habit of retreating inside when we get our summertime 100+ degree afternoons.

Kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a dealer that carries them a couple miles from my house. Every time I drive by I keep thinking, that they look like a trailer.....only smaller.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

danny285 said:


> Have your SIL look at Casita.com they are a great small tt, the 17' is the most popular, they have a cult type following. but i have found that you cant get a tt too big, you can easily get one too small.


That's a good point. There are several brands of the small fiberglass trailers...

My Grandparents had a Burro and bought it as a kit (It's a lot like the Casita). You can get at 17' trailer kit for $9k. Of course you have to pick it up or have it shipped (they are in CA).


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. My SIL is even shorter than me! and her daughter isn't much taller. Most of the time it will be just the two of them and the occasional 'tween friend.


----------

